# Odd question, on window tinting



## 89alpinem3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello,
Just bought my wife a 2018 sel-p rline. Had to find it from a dealer in Alabama and we live in AZ. I see it refers to the factory privacy glass on all but the front 2 side windows. 
Is there a need to still tint over the the factory privacy glass? 
Looking to do ceramic on the front windshield and sides but wasn't sure on the rest.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes, you’ll want to tint the front windows to match the rear, but only the fronts.


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

The front two windows do not have the privacy glass from the factory. You can tint these windows to match the rear - 25% is what I went with










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

HarryPooter said:


> Yes, you’ll want to tint the front windows to match the rear, but only the fronts.


I would not tint the front windows as dark as the rears. I hate it when I have to roll down the windows to see if there are any pedestrians in the crosswalk at night. I used Llumar Air 80 tint on the windshield and on the front windows. It darkens them very little but it really cuts down on the heat gain in the desert sun. I have driven cars with dark tints on the front windows, and you can't see anything at night that doesn't have lights on it. I don't think it is safe.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. Every state has different laws about how dark tints can be. It is always a good idea to check out what the laws are in your area. Look here: http://tintlaws.com/


----------

